# Router parts



## mrnachi (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a Craftsman router, and, am wanting to know if I can get parts other than from Sears direct.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI mrnachi

You can find some great deals on eBay, a good use part is good as a new one the norm.  and sometimes cheaper 


========



mrnachi said:


> I have a Craftsman router, and, am wanting to know if I can get parts other than from Sears direct.


----------

